# Fleetwood vs Towncar.



## Redirwol1 (Nov 6, 2004)

Well basically I am torn between getting a fleetwood or a towncar. What or the pros and cons between the two? Why are fleetwoods more desireable? Is it based off appearance or functionality when hydraulics are apart of the deal.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Redirwol1_@Feb 13 2009, 02:12 PM~12994983
> *Well basically I am torn between getting a fleetwood or a towncar. What or the pros and cons between the two? Why are fleetwoods more desireable? Is it based off appearance or functionality when hydraulics are apart of the deal.
> *



i think a towncar would be much of a better hopper than one of the 90s fleetwoods but ive seen some clean ass fleetwoods nothin like ridin with that caddy emblem in front of you.what years are we talkin the 90s i dont think make much for hoppers more jus clean and simple setup but the 70s and 80s caddys hop machines.jus like g bodys :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*towncars are typically easier to a certain height.

towncars are a lil lighter in the front, but have a long wheelbase, and a pivot point that fight you u around 55 inches.

caddilacs are heavy and have a long wheel base as well.

you can go either way really, would be nice to see more towncar hoppers, but caddy's always look good.

double piston either one, and you'll be on the bumper in no time  *


----------



## Redirwol1 (Nov 6, 2004)

Yeah specifically im talking about caddys and towncars that are between the years of like 92-94

...but I was told by a friend of mine that towncars are known to have tranny issues when juiced??


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

never had any problem wit my towncar and its pushing over 215,000 miles  original motor and tranny, and tranny has never been serviced :0 :0 :0


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Redirwol1_@Feb 13 2009, 03:15 PM~12995552
> *Yeah specifically im talking about caddys and towncars that are between the years of like 92-94
> 
> ...but I was told by a friend of mine that towncars are known to have tranny issues when juiced??
> *


i have a regal but if i had a choice of a 92 -93 caddy and a town car and i was lookin to hop id def go with a towncar

your tranny will be iight jus show her some lovin and get the geometry set right  

jus my 2 cents but either way you good homie atleast you dont like hondas :biggrin:


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

I like them both equally :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Personally I like the look of a big body than towncars. Just my opinion.


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

I have town car and love it but the only thing I don't like is the way they did the rear suspension.and caddy r nice there just to fucking heavy


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Feb 13 2009, 05:24 PM~12996647
> *I have town car and love it but the only thing I don't like is the way they did the rear suspension.and caddy r nice there just to fucking heavy
> *



x2 bad ass car to damn heavy


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

I'm GM all the way, but if I had to chose between the two I would go for the town car. Body styling is way better IMO than a 90s Caddy


----------



## dtysthriderz (Feb 16, 2007)

90 Towncar works good 4 me. 234,000 miles no tranny problems here either :thumbsup:


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)




----------



## sixdeucelolo (Jan 20, 2007)

:biggrin: 

I'm partial to the Fleetwood myself. But I don't hop mine either. I built it to lay.

:cheesy:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

Caddy = played out


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Feb 13 2009, 07:08 PM~12997366
> *I'm GM all the way, but if I had to chose between the two I would go for the town car.  Body styling is way better IMO than a 90s Caddy
> *



agreed


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Redirwol1_@Feb 13 2009, 06:15 PM~12995552
> *Yeah specifically im talking about caddys and towncars that are between the years of like 92-94
> 
> ...but I was told by a friend of mine that towncars are known to have tranny issues when juiced??
> *


get a slip n stub from black magic to avoid tranny issues


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Feb 14 2009, 06:30 AM~13000901
> *Caddy = played out
> *


x100


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Feb 14 2009, 09:30 AM~13000901
> *Caddy = played out
> *


x4 :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Feb 14 2009, 08:30 AM~13000901
> *Caddy = played out
> *


it is...but the towncars aern't that far behind with its recent rise of popularity...!!!


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Feb 14 2009, 01:37 PM~13002382
> *it is...but the towncars aern't that far behind with its recent rise of popularity...!!!
> *


agreed, so fuck way ya heard i only roll 2 door lincolns.


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

I GOT A 93 FLEATWOOD NO ROBLEMS WHIT THE HYDROS ..BUT THEN AGAIN ITS A SHOW CAR NOT A HOPER , NOW JUST BOUGT ME A 2001 LINCON SO I WILL TRY TO MAKE IT A HOPPER OUT OF IT .... uffin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

towncars for me :biggrin:


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

towncars for me, looks nice on juice, not to many out there , too many lacs


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

I prefer a cadillac over the lincoln............but I do like them 98 or newer tc body style.


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Feb 15 2009, 09:29 AM~13008136
> *I prefer a cadillac over the lincoln............but I do like them 98 or newer tc body style.
> *


those go hard on 13s with juice


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95lincoln_@Feb 13 2009, 04:10 PM~12996024
> *never had any problem wit my towncar and its pushing over 215,000 miles    original motor and tranny, and tranny has never been serviced  :0  :0  :0
> *


x2 my low tc has 180k with no problems


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Redirwol1_@Feb 13 2009, 03:15 PM~12995552
> *Yeah specifically im talking about caddys and towncars that are between the years of like 92-94
> 
> ...but I was told by a friend of mine that towncars are known to have tranny issues when juiced??
> *


no u failed. false statement


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

I remember seeing a white towncar locked up and dippin at a stop light, when i had walked home one day from losing my job. :biggrin: My mouth dropped.

I went through 2 regals, 2 cutlasses, and a cadillac. My cutty took a shit on me so i went to the dealership and picked up a 97 with 69 thousand miles. Big bodys are played out to me a the 90d euro ones are. Same with 64's in my opinion. 
everyones got different taste. I love lincolns and always have.


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

> I remember seeing a white towncar locked up and dippin at a stop light, when i had walked home one day from losing my job. :biggrin: My mouth dropped.
> 
> I went through 2 regals, 2 cutlasses, and a cadillac. My cutty took a shit on me so i went to the dealership and picked up a 97 with 69 thousand miles. Big bodys are played out to me a the 90d euro ones are. Same with 64's in my opinion.
> everyones got different taste. I love lincolns and always have.
> ...


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

i got a lifted 93 big body lac and a 99 daily driver non lifted t.c, who cares i like both......


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

I HAD A 78 2DOOR LINC,& I GOT A 79 CADDY 4 DOOR PROJECT/ DAILYDRIVER COULD NOT COMPLAIN ABOUT ANY ONE OF THEM.


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

My opinion as far as looks go, the 97 and under Towncars can't fuck with the 93-96 Fleets. 98+ is a lot closer in the styling.

If it's going to be a hopper than you'd probably be better off going with the lincoln.


----------



## AUREGAL (Oct 10, 2006)

LINCOLN!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AUREGAL_@Feb 15 2009, 10:39 PM~13013598
> *LINCOLN!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


YES SIR


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

I like my towncar, i always seen a 94 running around my area with wires on. I ended up getting one and he ended up writting his off lol.
I dont like the interior in the BigBodys or the trunk space. thats my only beef with them


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> > I remember seeing a white towncar locked up and dippin at a stop light, when i had walked home one day from losing my job. :biggrin: My mouth dropped.
> >
> > I went through 2 regals, 2 cutlasses, and a cadillac. My cutty took a shit on me so i went to the dealership and picked up a 97 with 69 thousand miles. Big bodys are played out to me a the 90d euro ones are. Same with 64's in my opinion.
> > everyones got different taste. I love lincolns and always have.
> > :0 I bought my 96 with 69k :cheesy:


----------



## 8treycutty (Dec 30, 2008)

My opinion as far as looks go, the 97 and under Towncars can't fuck with the 93-96 Fleets. 98+ is a lot closer in the styling.

x2


----------



## bustamante (Jun 27, 2006)

My 89 Town Car in ILL :thumbsup:


----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

i had an 85 fleetwood so i would get a caddy over a towncar.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Feb 14 2009, 08:30 AM~13000901
> *Caddy = played out
> *


Never that.

Caddy > Lincoln :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal+Feb 15 2009, 11:29 AM~13008136-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those cars do look hard. If you want a car newer than 1996, gotta do the Linc.


----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)

I love the styling of the towncars but I am a Caddillac man. I have never had major problems with my Caddy's. I had a 97 T.C. and the tranny went with like 200k and I bought the car off an 80 y-o man and it was real clean when I got it. Some of those cars are great but I hear about problems from other people. I'll stick with my lac!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

200K on a transmission is pretty impressive, people. IDK why people are complaining about blowing transmissions, and admittedly the 4L60E in the Cadillacs is not bullet-proof either.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 18 2009, 07:48 AM~13037426
> *Never that.
> 
> Caddy > Lincoln :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

linc trannies are fine if you take care of em. Drain the dex/merc fluid and replace with merc V, full synthetic, you'd be suprised how much better they work.


----------



## higherclass (Mar 11, 2009)

if i wanted a taxi, i'd buy a towncar. ride in style, cadillac's only


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

lincolns are lighter make for much better hoppers much easir to swing

caddys are and all out better vehicle looks better built better ultimate lowrider i have a fleetwood myself


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 18 2009, 09:48 AM~13037426
> *Never that.
> 
> Caddy > Lincoln :biggrin:
> *


X999999999999999999999999999999999 :biggrin:


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

Caddy For Life. Ride Show Or Hop.


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

If it's good enough for the president, it's good enough for me. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Dec 17 2009, 09:33 AM~16007881
> *lincolns are lighter make for much better hoppers much easir to swing
> 
> caddys are and all out better vehicle looks better built better ultimate lowrider i have a fleetwood myself
> *


If you think Caddies are built better you haven't had a Lincoln. Hands down a better product. Caddys do look good done up but if you are building a hopper a Lincoln is much better car for that.


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

the new lincs are nice but my big body is king


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Dec 17 2009, 09:33 AM~16007881
> *lincolns are lighter make for much better hoppers much easir to swingcaddys are and all out better vehicle looks better built better ultimate lowrider i have a fleetwood myself
> *


lighter...by what, 150lbs? mine tipped the scales at 4100 before mods. now 5540lbs.


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

Go with a 95-97 Town Car. The 90-94 have ugly grills front lights and rear center light. The interiors are nicer on the 95-97's too. I've had my 97 Town Car for 5 years and the only problem i had was the rear air bag suspension which I replaced with coils and only cost me $35. This car is built to last! My Town Car only has 125,000 miles but a buddy of mine has a 97 TC too and his has 475,000 and still runs perfect.

Don't get me wrong though I like the Fleetwoods too.


My 97 Town Car


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS (May 19, 2008)

I’ve had both but I’ll go with a Lincoln all day long :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

iv had my Lincoln since i was 17 and my first lowrider too  
there's no changing me Lincoln all the way :biggrin: 



















:biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

lincoln all the way. thats always been my dream car. ever since i was at a bus stop in 94 and saw a lincoln locked up on 4 time gold daytons, in the rain...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

towncar!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by higherclass_@Dec 17 2009, 12:50 AM~16005499
> *if i wanted a taxi, i'd buy a towncar. ride in style, cadillac's only
> *


SO U WANT A FUNERAL CAR :dunno:


----------



## CadilacSmiff (Aug 9, 2005)

Cadillac all day :thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

the Fleetwood looks bad ass especialy on the 13's but i like my lincoln better :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Towncars all day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 25 2009, 07:54 PM~16090473
> *Towncars all day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

What it boils down to is that Lincoln guys are going to say TownCar and GM people are going to say Fleetwood. You got to go with whatever you prefer.


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Dec 27 2009, 05:36 PM~16103838
> *What it boils down to is that Lincoln guys are going to say TownCar and GM people are going to say Fleetwood. You got to go with whatever you prefer.
> *


what he said :thumbsup: 

Ive had both, got my cadi now

*But when it come down to making a hopper, id rather destroy a ford anyday*, keep the caddy nice


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Dec 29 2009, 12:39 AM~16117383
> *what he said :thumbsup:
> 
> Ive had both, got my cadi now
> ...


nice! I've had many caddy's and a number of lincolns and I think they both have great qualities. My Lincoln Mark VI was my favorite lowrider by far, but if I feel like putting something on gold d's and vogues it's got to be a caddy or a buick. But I basically agree with what you said, if I was building a low I planned to abuse I'd do a lincoln....if I wanted to make a clean ass cruiser I'd build a Caddy... there's no good reason why I feel that way, I just do.


----------



## ssilly (Feb 1, 2008)

I LOVE MY LINCOLN 









AND I LOVE THE FLEETWOODS


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

*FLEETWOODS*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ssilly_@Dec 29 2009, 03:23 PM~16122379
> *I LOVE MY LINCOLN
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

i had a 93 fleetwood and now i got 00 t.c love da town car, rides alot better but ill still buy another cadi. fuck it i like em both... :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

if it aint a brougham leave it alone  town cars look straight starting in 98


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Dec 17 2009, 08:33 AM~16007881
> *lincolns are lighter make for much better hoppers much easir to swing
> 
> caddys are and all out better vehicle looks better built better ultimate lowrider i have a fleetwood myself
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: couldnt have said it betta myself


----------



## lowriderdan (Aug 19, 2008)

Get a 95,96 or 97 town car they are sharp looking run forever as long as you take care of them. think about it caddys and linc new were the same price on is top of the line ford product one is top of the line G.M. and ford never went bank rupt!! :biggrin: i love chevy got a 64 impala and a glass house but i got 3 town cars 93-94-92 built into a 97 with a sunroof and as far as looks all the way around i would never trade for a 90's caddy except a coup devile.


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mark+Feb 14 2009, 09:30 AM~13000901-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Says the Lincoln Owners Club....:roflmao:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

the newer towncars are hella nice but you cant go wrong with a cadi.


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jan 3 2010, 06:30 PM~16173644
> *the newer towncars are hella nice but you cant go wrong with a cadi.
> *


x2


----------



## b2bluskyz (Nov 14, 2009)

caddys all day dont mess with fords


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

F.oundO.nR.oadD.ead


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jan 3 2010, 05:28 PM~16171830
> *Says the Lincoln Owners Club....:roflmao:
> *


okay okay g-body boy.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@Jan 10 2010, 02:00 PM~16245035
> *F.oundO.nR.oadD.ead
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i never owned abig body lac but i did test drive a 96 in 1998 i wanted to buy but it was like over 20gs at that time. i miss my 98 lincoln it rode great lifted.


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jan 10 2010, 04:04 PM~16245073
> *okay okay g-body boy.
> *












:roflmao: If I remember your last whip was a G-body ON AIR!!!!!


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

i sold my 83 coupe deville to get town car just because all the car shows i go to on the east coast is full of cadi's


----------



## yaboirimp (Sep 5, 2008)

towncar all the way. diff is better


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83lac-va-beach_@Jan 10 2010, 11:44 PM~16249374
> *i sold my 83 coupe deville to get town car just because all the car shows i go to on the east coast is full of cadi's
> *


.

SELL OUT :biggrin:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jan 10 2010, 12:05 PM~16245084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Personally, I prefer Cadillac over Lincoln. Just my personal preference for a lot of reasons, but they're both nice. But this is repost x1000.


Or you could just get both.

I
I
I
I
V


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

4 me 90 caddies smack on 90s tc but if u throw 98 and up tc smash on 93 96 caddies.becuse of da fact that every one and there mamas got a bg body lac. In my town I wanted 2 b the only one wit a caddy big body and hm never happend cuz as soon as there waz one now there's like fuckin 30 of them. And I am the only fool in my area wit one from paso roables 2 santa barbra wit one. My is named pimp daddy cuz it don't hav 2 b a caddie 2 b a pimp daddy. T C bitchs fuck a lac


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

TC. Every day and all day. Its like puting up a rott and a pit bull new skool bubble top no doubt I would like a flettwood but only cuz its got a lot of chrome but 2 played out just like a 64.if u giv me onhell ya I would take it but if I had 2 spend my own money new euro tc 98 threw 2008


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jan 10 2010, 10:09 PM~16248018
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats my exact car...white on white with the moonroof-i got the better lookin wheels tho-what year is yours?


----------



## rvc_low62 (Apr 10, 2007)

Shit a LAC will lead the Lowrider FLEET bitches all day every day :thumbsup:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Jan 15 2010, 01:36 AM~16296424
> *damn thats my exact car...white on white with the moonroof-i got the better lookin wheels tho-what year is yours?
> *


96. Mine needs a bunch of shit but that LT1 rolls the fuck out. 

You got the chrome wheels? These are just my winter shoes, I got new 100 spokes come spring.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jan 10 2010, 08:09 PM~16248018
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea, but i knew when enough was enough :biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

CADDY ALL THE WAY 


































AND IF THE 4 DOORS ARE A PROBLEM I CAN ALL WAYS BREAK OUT THE 2 DOOR IMPALA :0


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Jan 18 2010, 10:42 PM~16332796
> *CADDY ALL THE WAY
> 
> 
> ...


Are those 14s? Looks good.


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 19 2010, 08:54 AM~16336836
> *Are those 14s?  Looks good.
> *


YES SIR 14s AND THERE NOT DAYTONS........


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

IMO caddy does look better but the lincoln has a far better frame stock compared to a caddy, comes fully boxed and has more cross bars so you can get away with more with the stock frame compared to a caddy.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13+Jan 19 2010, 09:21 AM~16336927-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 19 2010, 09:46 AM~16337058
> * 14x7 Chinas in the rear?  Narrowed rear, or just lucky?
> 
> *


175/70/14 TIRES AND I WOULD SAY A LIL LUCK THEY RUB IF I HIT LIKE A POT HOLE BUT THATS NOT OFTEN


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Jan 19 2010, 09:49 AM~16337075
> *175/70/14 TIRES AND I WOULD SAY A LIL LUCK THEY RUB IF I HIT LIKE A POT HOLE BUT THATS NOT OFTEN
> *


 13x7 Chinas rubbed HARD on my car, so I have 13x5.5 in the rear now. Thinking about going to 14s at some point, but going to swap the rear first.


----------



## LincolnRida97 (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Dec 24 2009, 12:06 AM~16073584
> *iv had my Lincoln since i was 17 and my first lowrider too
> there's no changing me Lincoln all the way  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Same here homie! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Lincoln Is all i fuck wit!! :biggrin: 
Nice work on yours by the way.


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

Back to the top for the Caddys


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

LINCOLNS ALL DAY :guns: :guns:


----------



## AINT NUTTIN TC (Sep 2, 2009)

LINCOLNS ALL DAY EVERYDAY :yes:


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 1 2010, 09:30 PM~16483543
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

i like them towncars.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AINT NUTTIN TC_@Feb 8 2010, 02:43 PM~16551191
> *LINCOLNS ALL DAY EVERYDAY :yes:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Lowridin101 (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Redirwol1_@Feb 13 2009, 03:12 PM~12994983
> *Well basically I am torn between getting a fleetwood or a towncar. What or the pros and cons between the two? Why are fleetwoods more desireable? Is it based off appearance or functionality when hydraulics are apart of the deal.
> *


mostly looks im thinkin of sellin cutty and doin fleetwood


----------



## 75HouseofGlass (Oct 1, 2008)

Lacs could never get played out i am a GM guy but those TC are hot i think its how you put your whip together .
when you cut corners it shows.


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Dec 17 2009, 11:33 AM~16007881
> *lincolns are lighter make for much better hoppers much easir to swing
> 
> caddys are and all out better vehicle looks better built better ultimate lowrider i have a fleetwood myself
> *


Towncars actually way more than the fleetwoods. And why built better?? My buddy has a fleetwood that is falling apart. The parts on it are not as durable as the towncars. My grandfathers lincoln has 423,000 miles, mine only has 130,000 but I'm sure it will make it there too. Looks better?? Why because it has an ugly grilles and big fat ugly headlights?? Ultimate lowrider?? Why because every page on lowrider magazine has a fleetwood?? Yeah ultimately played out!! lol I never hate on Fleetwoods cause they are cool cars but if you hate on towncars without some facts then your stuck.....


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

the new tc are nice but im still a lac lover till the casket drop


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

build whatever you want. cant go wrong either way


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

can you take a old tc and turn it to a new tc














































nope didnt think so ---- caddyz will never be played out


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Mar 9 2010, 11:13 AM~16838209
> *can you take a old tc and turn it to a new tc
> 
> 
> ...


 yes you can :uh: 









wow, its even the Car of the month...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 30 2010, 08:22 AM~17042789
> *yes you can  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 4 2010, 03:52 PM~16798019
> *build whatever you want. cant go wrong either way
> 
> 
> ...











ITS GETTING A FACE LIFT NOW!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

some things are just worth doing


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

and well somethings are just jokes
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

I'm selling my '98 TC. Sick of it. Getting another Cadillac. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 7 2010, 10:29 AM~17123276
> *I'm selling my '98 TC.  Sick of it.  Getting another Cadillac. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Feb 15 2009, 03:17 PM~13010430
> *I remember seeing a white towncar locked up and dippin at a stop light, when i had walked home one day from losing my job. :biggrin: My mouth dropped.
> 
> I went through 2 regals, 2 cutlasses, and a cadillac. My cutty took a shit on me so i went to the dealership and picked up a 97 with 69 thousand miles. Big bodys are played out to me a the 90d euro ones are. Same with 64's in my opinion.
> ...


 :0


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm also having this debate I have owned a big body but never a Lincoln so Idk what I'm getting into :dunno:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Fleetwood


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

cadillacj said:


> some things are just worth doing


The vert is my favorite but I still wonder what the hard top would look like with a 74 caprice style back side window.


----------



## Mr.lincoln (Sep 2, 2011)

hoppers4life said:


> ITS GETTING A FACE LIFT NOW!!!!! :biggrin:


dayummm its nice!!!.i have a 97 im hopeing to buy a bubble one sion


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Fleets. 
The skirt completes it


----------



## Juju941 (Jun 24, 2012)

Why fight over who's better when u can have both


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Juju941 said:


> Why fight over who's better when u can have both


Cus then you'd own an ugly.


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

I like them both but it really depends what your building. TC will hop easier but Fleets just go hard when on 13's and juice.


----------



## 75HouseofGlass (Oct 1, 2008)

Cadillac'$ are never played.
I can't lie I've owned booth and the Lincoln feels lighter but come on
There's nothing like a lac


----------

